# LIVE: AlpenX Ha-Jü, Stefan und Hitzi Mittenwald - Riva



## Hitzi (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

endlich wieder ein neuer LIVE Berichterstatter  

Eins vorweg - das soll keine Konkurrenz zum Stuntzi Kino auf seiner EUROMAX Tour sein. Die gibt es ja auch nicht  

Es soll unseren Familien, Freunden, Kollegen und alle die uns kennen eine Plattform bieten. Man kann uns also auf dem Weg nach Italien begleiten  

Auf meiner Homepage www.hitzi.de haben wir alle Tourdaten, jedenfalls die Planung, eingestellt. Änderungen vorbehalten   Wollen wir mal nicht hoffen!!

Zur Technik: Pocket Loox 560, Ixus 30 und ein Nokia Handy sollen die Arbeit leisten. Wir hoffen auf einen reibungslosen Ablauf....... Alles andere wird sich zeigen.

Ich 40 Minuten starten wir mit dem Auto von Hannover nach München zum ersten Übernachtungsbett. Danach lassen wir uns überraschen......


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Trekiger (28. Juni 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß. Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, die Weidener Hütte ist geschlossen. Also nimm genug Wasser mit.

Bin schon gespannt über den Bericht von Pfitscher- und Pfundererjoch. Ebenso Monte Maggio und Pasubio. Ich fahre da in 3 Wochen drüber.  

Ich schau mal wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitm_radl_do (28. Juni 2007)

Servus beinand.

Ich freu mich auf deine Berichte und Fotos und finde es klasse, dass wir hier im Forum bei euch sein können.
Wenn es auch keine Konkurrenz zum Stunzi-Kino gibt, so können wir uns hier doch Eindrücke von eurer Tour holen.
Neben euren persönlichen Erfahrungen sind ja auch die äußeren Verhältnisse bezüglich Wetter, Schneeverhältnisse und Wegbeschaffenheit interessant. 
Ich denke, dass die nächsten Tage mehrere Biker ausm Forum zum AlpenX starten und sich für deine Berichte interessieren.
Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Hitzi (28. Juni 2007)

ankunft in münchen.
leckeres bier bei freunden aus der heimat 
wir sind auch mit dem wetter guter dinge.....
gute nacht......

hitzi


----------



## kippi (28. Juni 2007)

Hitzi alte Hupe,

haste also Wahr gemacht, das mit der Tour )
Werd Dich Online verfolgen. Muss ja nun alleine meine Runden drehen (sobald mein Rad wieder Fit ist, Schaltwerk abgerissen!!)
So, nun öl schön Deine Waden ein und schreib Abends nen paar nette sucsess Storys ) Fotos per MMS wären auch ganz schön.     

Viel Spaß
Kippi


----------



## Hitzi (29. Juni 2007)

09:30 start in mittenwald.
wetter: sonne, 17 grad. wir sind guter hoffnung auf gutes wetter. 
vielen dank für die übernachtung in münchen an birgit, hans, jan und sönke 

wir wünschen euch im büro oder zu hause noch viel spaß..... 
bis denne 
hitzi


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> 09:30 start in mittenwald.
> wetter: sonne, 17 grad. wir sind guter hoffnung auf gutes wetter.
> vielen dank für die übernachtung in münchen an birgit, hans, jan und sönke
> 
> ...



*grml* neidisch bin !

Na dann roll ich halt ne Runde mit meinem Bürostuhl durchs Büro.


----------



## Hitzi (29. Juni 2007)

Assistent von Hitzi: Leider funktioniert die technische Umsetzung von Österreich nicht. Wir geloben Besserung und arbeiten mit Nachdruck daran. In Italien wird alles besser. 

Trotzdem hier die Eckdaten der heutigen Tour:
98 km
2.120 Hm
6,5 Std. Fahrtzeit
Stationen: Mittenwald, Karwendelhaus, Plumsjoch, Schwaz, Weerberg
Übernachtung im Schwannerwirt

Technische Defekte: Bei km 1,2 Reißt bei Hajü die Kette. Das wars aber auch schon. 

Wetter: bis 30° C, Sonne und einige Quellwolken, nach Ankunft im Schwannerwirt Gewitter. 

Schöne Grße,
Hitzi, Hajü und Stefan


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juni 2007)

gibts auch bilder??
wie war die Tour. werde am Sonntag Mittenwald, Karwendelhaus, Plumsjoch fahren.


----------



## Hitzi (30. Juni 2007)

@Trekiger: Bilder gibts genug, leider klappt es mit der technischen Umsetzung noch nicht.

Hier nun die Daten des heutigen Tages: 
Start: 9.30 Uhr
54,7 km
4 Std. 58 Min. Fahrtzeit
1.937 Hm
Strecke: Weerberg, Weidener Hütte (wie angekündigt leider geschlossen), Geisljoch, Lahnersbach, Schluchtenweg nach Ginzling
Endstation: Gasthaus Breitlahner
Defekte: keine
Wetter: durchwachsen, etwas wolkig mit viel Sonne, 15 bis 25° C

Unterwegs haben wir Thomas und Michael aufgenommen, sind nun also zu fünft.  Wir können hier im Gasthaus Wäsche waschen. Uns gehts gut (das Bier schmeckt), Beine sind noch fit.

Schöne Grüße,
Hitzi, Hajü und Stefan


----------



## HaJü__ (30. Juni 2007)

Halli Hallo Ihr großen Biker,
ein Lebenszeichen aus Hannover. Mir ist Eure neue gemeinsame Telefonnummer abhanden gekommen und ich versuche es über das Forum. Hier ist alles im Lack. Wetter unbeständig aber Stimmung gut.

Liebe Grüße
Raoul und Anne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (30. Juni 2007)

HaJü schrieb:


> Halli Hallo Ihr großen Biker,
> ein Lebenszeichen aus Hannover. Mir ist Eure neue gemeinsame Telefonnummer abhanden gekommen und ich versuche es über das Forum. Hier ist alles im Lack. Wetter unbeständig aber Stimmung gut.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Raoul und Anne


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juni 2007)

hallo hitzi,

ich wünsche euch weiterhin eine gute tour, keine pannen mehr und gutes wetter! macht's beste draus!

bei uns geht's in 3 wochen los *freu*

freue mich auf fotos von eurer tour.

also, viel spass und lasst euch das bier schmecken  

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Forum,

endlich sind wir mal wieder live vor einem Rechner.

Leider haben wir auch in Iatalien technische Probleme mit einer Kive Bereichterstattung. Wir werden aber hoffentlich wieder auf einen Assistenten zurückgreifen.

Gestern sind wir über das Pitscher Joch und Pfunderer Joch mit 56 Km und viel schieben nach Weitenbach gekommen.
Zum Schluß im Regen aber wir sind guter Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter.

Uns geht es gut.......... 

Wir müssen weiter  

Schöne Grüße

Ha-Jü, Stefan und Hitzi


----------



## SchnelleKette (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

ihr lasst einen mit euern Live-Berichten ja ganz schön warten. Wenn das so weiter geht ist die Tour de France beendet, bevor ein Bild von euch im Internet zu sehen ist.

Oder seid Ihr abends so kaputt, dass Ihr den Computer nicht mehr bedienen könnt? Ihr esst doch hoffentlich gut und reichlich, oder?

Ich freue mich schon darauf, nächstes Jahr mit euch mitzufahren ;-) Viel Spaß noch auf den verbleibenden Etappen und alles Gute.

Viele Grüße von Schneller Kette aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie ist die Sache hier recht langweilig ohne Fotos u. netter Berichte


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Forum,

wir sind mal wieder in unserer Unterkunft live am Rechner.

Heute war ein bescheidener Tag.

Aber wir fangen mal noch einen Tag vorher an.

Vom Breitlahner sind wir schön gemütlich zum Schlegeisspeicher gefahren.

Danach eine teilweise fahrbare Passage zum Anstieg auf das Pfitscher Joch.
Dort bei schönem Wetter konnten wir noch unsere obligatorische Spaghetti Portion auf der Terasse zu uns nehmen. Das war herrlich. Die Abfahrt über den Schotter war ganz schön schnell  

Und nach kurzer Strecke über den Teer bis zur Auffahrt zum Pfunderer Joch.
Achim Z. beschreibt alles als fahrbar. Das konnten wir nach runden 400 Hm aufgeben und ab dort war für uns schieben angesagt. Das war echt heavy  

Am höchsten Punkt auf 2560 meter lag noch etwas Schnee. Nach einem schnellen Foto und viel Wind ging es schnell ins Tal auf einem absolut genialen Trail. Dafür hat sich das schieben echt gelohnt. Obwohl wir uns vorher echt gefragt haben warum wir das machen.............  

Übernachtung in Weitenbach in der Pension Maria. Alles gut gewesen....... 
Das Feuerwehrfest war auch noch gut..........

In Mühlbach haben wir dann endlich eine neue Prepaid Karte für Italia bekommen. Somit sind auch dort wieder wunderbar erreichbar   Und unsere Gebühren für telefonieren halten sich in Grenzen. Aber online können wir mit der Vodafone Karte immer noch nicht gehen.

Mehr dazu später.......

Nachdem unsere Wettervorhersage nicht gut aussah haben wir uns für eine Teer Auffahrt entschieden. Bei Sonne und 28 Grad war noch alle O.K.

Kurz vor der Roner Hütte fiel die Temeperatur schon ganz schön ab. Bis auf 14 Grad und anchdem wir inder Hütte angekommen waren hat es aus allen Wolken in der Umgebung ein Gewitter mit Hagel gegeben. Auch mal eine tolle Erfahrung in den Bergen.
Somit hatten wir ca. 2 Stunden aufenthalt. 
Aber der Wirt war nett und wir konnten unserer durchgeschwitzten Klamotten trocknen.
Nach ca. Stunden hat e s uns wieder gepackt und wir haben eine Regenpause genutzt und wir sind wieder los.

Über ein par Hütten und einem platten Reifen von Stefan ging es wieder mit dem Regen los und wir schön durchnässt worden.
Wir haben uns in dem Gebiet auch kurz verfahren. Es war rund um die Kreuzwiese und bei Nebel und schlechtem Wetter litt die Navigation doch stark.

Wir haben dann doch noch die richtige Abfahrt gefunden.
Nachdem wir aus dem Wald ausgeworfen wurden sind wir wieder in die normale Zivilisation gekommen und wir sind an der ersten Unterkunft (Kompatscher Hof)  eingekehrt.

Und das war ein richtiger Glücksgriff!
Wir haben ein tolles Zimmer für 3 Personen mit HP für 41,- Euro bekommen.
Sehr gepflegt, sehr schön eingerichtet und mit tollem Komfort. Wäsche waschen gegen kleinen Aufpreis möglich.
Das Essen war super!!!!! ****
Adresse: Kompatscher Hof - Flitt 6 - I - Lüsen Südtirol - Tel. 0039 - 0472 / 413600 - Familie Hinteregger.
www.kompatscherhof.it [email protected]

Auch wenn es noch viele Hm ins Tal sind sollte man hier einkehren! Soviel zur Werbung........  


Jetzt gehen wir ins Bett und müssen morgen noch ein paar Hm aufholen..........

Schöne Grüße

Ha-Jü, Stefan und Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Sache hier recht langweilig ohne Fotos u. netter Berichte



Soviel zum Thema langweilig............. nicht immer gleich nervös werden.........  

Hitzi


----------



## Joscha (2. Juli 2007)

wir wollen fotos sehen ^^


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Fotos


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Noch mehr Fotos.....


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Endlich Fotos.............


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> hallo hitzi,
> 
> ich wünsche euch weiterhin eine gute tour, keine pannen mehr und gutes wetter! macht's beste draus!
> 
> ...



Kaum wünschst du uns gutes Wetter und schon schüttet es wie aus Eimern.............  

Das Bier schmeckt uns immer..........  

Grüße.......


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juli 2007)

Kufladen "deluxe"


----------



## dooley242 (2. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie sehen die Fotos sch...  aus, als ob die Kamera 320x240 Pixel hat.


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juli 2007)

Hey Hitzi,

schön, daß Du Fotos zeigst, aber fehlt Dir bei der Datenübertragung das nötige Kleingeld für qualitativ hochwertige Fotos?  

Gute u. trockene Fahrt
Oli


----------



## Joscha (3. Juli 2007)

schaut mir eher nach nem formatierungsproblem aus

dies quali kann doch nicht gewünscht sein oder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoilsport (3. Juli 2007)

> Eins vorweg - das soll keine Konkurrenz zum Stuntzi Kino auf seiner EUROMAX Tour sein.



Na, *das* hättste nicht extra betonen müssen. Uninspirierte Texte, Bilder ohne Beschreibung lustlos reingestellt, das ganze in unterirdischer Qualität....
...macht wenn überhaupt wirklich nur für Freunde und Verwandte Sinn. 

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## C.K. (3. Juli 2007)

Sieht aus wie  "Malen nach Zahlen"!


----------



## Roberino (3. Juli 2007)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, ich kann keinen Live Bericht bringen. Und es ist schon klar, das Stuntzi schon die Messlatte sehr hoch angelegt hat.

Aber die Bilder sind definitv nix, zu grobe Pixel. Bitte unbedingt was an der Qualität ändern. Und dann fehlt noch der Text dazu. Erlebt ihr nichts auf eurer Tour?

Dennoch allzeit gute und pannenfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Spoilsport (3. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Habt ihr sie nochmal alle?
> 
> Wollt ihr euch die Bilder in DinA3 übers Klo hängen????
> 
> ...



kein Grund, gleich beleidigend zu werden.

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## Roberino (3. Juli 2007)

Nee, wir spinnen nicht oder haben gar ein Rad ab. Ebenso wenig würde ich mir die Bilder in DIN A3 aufs Klo hängen auch bei 8 Mio Pixeln nicht.

Es ist ja schön wenn jemand von seiner Tour berichtet. Auch ich tue das ganz bestimmt wieder. Aber wenn jemand im Titel *LIVE* schreibt, dann erwarte ich ein klein bischen mehr. Zumindest abends und/oder am morgen kann man ein paar Zeilen schreiben. Sonst hat es mit *LIVE*  nix zu tun.

Dann lieber einen ausführlichen Bericht nach der Tour.

Die Bilder sind scheinbar nicht korrekt verkleinert, sonder nur komprimiert, was auf die groben Pixel hindeutet. Es wäre doch schön, einfach Bilder im Format von z.B. 400x300 hochzuladen. Das reicht doch und die sind bestimmt nur ein paar kB groß.

Aber da sind die Erwartungen / Geschmäcker verschieden.

Vielleicht tut sich ja noch was von den Herren, die die Tour gerade fahren. Interessant ist sowas allemal, nur ein bischen mehr Input wäre super


----------



## X.T. (3. Juli 2007)

Jungs, ich wünsche euch noch ganz viel Spaß und gute Beine auf den letzten Etappen! Lasst euch vom möglicherweise schlechten Wetter nicht die Laune verderben. 
Was anderes: Ihr seit am am Pfitscherjoch gewesen. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das Pfitscherjoch-Haus erereichen kann? Tel. ist dauerbesetzt. E-mail oder Fax gibt es nicht.  
Vielleicht habt ihr ja etwas erfahren?!

Viel Spaß noch und gute Fahrt! Hitzi, wir sehen uns spätestens beim MTB Camp Winklmoosalm! 


Carsten


stay on trail! - www.mtb-unisport.de - nicht nur für (Ex-)Studenten!


----------



## X.T. (3. Juli 2007)

Jungs, ich wünsche euch noch ganz viel Spaß und gute Beine auf den letzten Etappen! Lasst euch vom möglicherweise schlechten Wetter nicht die Laune verderben. 
Was anderes: Ihr seit am am Pfitscherjoch gewesen. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das Pfitscherjoch-Haus erereichen kann? Tel. ist dauerbesetzt. E-mail oder Fax gibt es nicht.  
Vielleicht habt ihr ja etwas erfahren?!

Viel Spaß noch und gute Fahrt! Hitzi, wir sehen uns spätestens beim MTB Camp Winklmoosalm! 


Carsten

P.S.: Lasst euch von den hiesigen Erwartungen an eine Live Berichterstattung nicht verrückt machen, und genießt eure Tour! Soll halt jeder seinem eigenen Anspruch genügen! 


stay on trail! - www.mtb-unisport.de - nicht nur für (Ex-)Studenten![/QUOTE]


----------



## eleflo (3. Juli 2007)

muss mich leider anschließen - live ist das nicht... bilder sind auch nicht so pralle. wenn ihr schon stuntzi zitiert, dann bitte mehr gas geben!
aber ihr habt ja noch zwei, drei (??) etappen zeit...


----------



## Augus1328 (3. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ist doch super, wenn jemand mal Eindrücke live von der Tour übermittelt.



aha, definiere live.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueber40 (3. Juli 2007)

He Leute, mal den Ball flach halten. OK, der Unterhaltungswert dieses Freds hält nicht was LIVE: verspricht, man hätte auf das LIVE im Titel verzichten sollen, denn was Stunzi vorlegt ist nicht zu schlagen.
Dennoch hat wohl jeder das Recht nach seinen Ansprüchen hier im Forum das zu posten was er will. Man muß deshalb ja niemanden gleich so abstrafen.
Macht weiter!


----------



## scottiee (3. Juli 2007)

@alle kritiker

sacht ma, gehts noch? habt ihr für ne leistung bezahlt, die ihr nun kritisiert, oder wat? wenn s euch net gefällt, geht doch radeln und macht was vernünftiges als hier saublöde sprüche zu reissen. typisch deutsch eben, umsonst aber meckern  

@threaderöffner 

schert euch net um dumme kommentare und viel spass bei eurem cross


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. Juli 2007)

Also ich stell mir ein Livebericht direkt vom Trail ziemlich stressig vor. 
Erstmal mitten drin anhalten, Location fürs Foto checken, dann techn. möglichst perfekt umsetzten(Evtl. mehrmalige Wiederholungen).

Dann noch ohne Qualtitätsverlust ins Netz übertragen und auch schnell was spannendes/lustiges dazu schreiben. Und dass teilw. mit 2500 Hm in den Beinen oder 80 km im Sattel(evtl. bei schlechtem Wetter)....

Das ist schon harte Arbeit, vor allem Mental. Man muss gleichzeitig ein sehr guter Berichterstatter, Techniker und Biker sein. Und billig ist der Spass erst recht nicht, vor allem bei grossen, gestochen scharfen Bildern.

Bei dem Feedback erwarten hier wohl einige das gleiche wie beim Stuntzi, dabei wurde das doch direkt im ersten Posting geklärt:

_Eins vorweg - das soll keine Konkurrenz zum Stuntzi Kino auf seiner EUROMAX Tour sein. Die gibt es ja auch nicht  

Es soll unseren Familien, Freunden, Kollegen und alle die uns kennen eine Plattform bieten. Man kann uns also auf dem Weg nach Italien begleiten _


Also für den Zweck find ich´s ok, für die techn. Probleme können sie ja nix....


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juli 2007)

Wer schon mal mit einem Pocket PC und einer miserablen Leitung gearbeitet hat kann vielleicht einschätzen mit welchen Problemen wir im Ausland kämpfen.

Wer dann noch von einem Wirt einen PC und ein Programm bereit gestellt bekommt kann sich glücklich schätzen.

Stuntzi hat die Messlatte definitv sehr hoch angelegt und wir haben wenigstens mal versucht.

Andere können ja nur den lieben zu Hause per Telefon berichten.

Wer ab hier keine Lust mehr zum lesen, hat darf sich gerne ausklinken  

Wir machen das halt anders.......  

Wir werden weiter berichten und geben niemals auf  

Jetzt aber zum heutigen Tag.

Wir sind in jetzt in St. Ulrich........

Wie sind wir hierher gekommen?

Aber der Kompatsch Alm sind wir bergab nach Lüsen.
Von dort über Teer zur Würzjochhütte. Danach über das Göma Joch,  Peitlerscharte und Kreuzkofeljoch zur Schlüterhütte.
Danach bergab bis zur Zannes (???) Alm.
Von dort über den Weg 34 und Schotterpiste zur Gschnadenhardt Hütte.
Danach schieben über den Adolf Munkel Weg bis zur Brogles Alm.
Danach über den Weg 5 und 29 bis nach St. Ulrich.

Insgesamt 49 Km, 2235 hm, 3 Stunden schieben und wir hatten fertig........

Zum Wetter: Ganztägig mehrere Wolkenfelder und kleine Fetzen Sonne. Zwischendurch sind wir in vereinzelte Nebelfelder geraten. Aber es blieb trocken. Kein Regen......... bis jetzt......... In der Nacht soll es hier schütten.


Waren gerade noch etwas in einer Pizzeria essen und hocken nun an der Liftstation im Internet Cafe.

Leider haben wir hier keinen Kartenleser sonst hätten wir uns wieder an (miserablen) Fotos versucht.

Wir machen noch das Weizen platt und dann ab ins Bett......  

Morgen geht es weiter............

@X.T.  Freue mich auch schon auf die Winklmoosalm im August. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser  

Schöne Grüße an unsere lieben zu Hause.......... *Huhu*

Ha-Jü, Stefan und Hitzi


----------



## Chisum (4. Juli 2007)

Also wirklich, immer diese Kritiker. Dabei sind die Streckenberichte fast so spannend wie ein Roadbook. Interessant wäre natürlich noch gewesen, wer in der Pizzeria welche Pizza bestellt hat und vor allem, wann ihr ins Bett gekommen seid. Aber das erfahren wahrscheinlich nur die Lieben zu Hause per Telefon. Viel Spaß noch.

Stefan


----------



## horstj (4. Juli 2007)

immer wieder fällt man auf falsche threadtitel herein. viel spass noch auf dem weg nach riva und grüsse an die mama.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (4. Juli 2007)

hey live-reporter... laßt euch nicht entmutigen, aller anfang ist schwer. ich hab auch ne weile gebraucht, eh ich den technischen krempl im griff hatte. und selbst dann kanns immer wieder unvorhersehbare probleme geben. die wege der mobilfunkprovider sind meist unergründlich.

außerdem glaub ich, ein live-bericht ist wesentlich leichter, wenn man allein auf tour ist. da bleibt einfach viel mehr zeit und ruhe zum schreiben.

also... nur weiter! und sorry für die höhe der messlatte, das wird schon! 

grüße aus chamonix, vom ersten richtig kompletten regentag seit zwei monaten euromax tour.
stuntzi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Hitzi,

ich sehe gerade, dass ihr von der Schlüterhütte nicht zur Gampenalm und dann direkt weiter zum Munkelweg seid. Hatte das besondere Gründe, weil ich das für unseren AlpenX nächste Woche eigentlich eingeplant hatte.


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Wir befinden uns gerade am Mahlknechtjoch und sind in einen heftigen Hagelschauer geraten. Deshalb werden wir die Tour verändern und machen uns gleich auf den Weg nach Compitello di Fassa. Heute Abend dann mehr.
Hitzi, Ha-Jü & Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (4. Juli 2007)

Moinsen Hitzi und CO,

wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß bei der Tour, lecker Sonnenschein und alles was dazu gehört.

Wir werden am 18.08. meine TransAlp starten und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder für eine Deistertour.

Grüßle aus Hannover
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

@ Stuntzi - vielen Dank fuer den Eintrag. Natuerlich sind die Wege der Provider unergruendich. Gerade in Itaien. Muss man nicht verstehen..... Aber aufgeben werden wir nicht......

Nun zur Tour.

Der Hagelschauer mit Gewitter hat uns zwar erswischt aber wir hatten nur noch ein paar Meter zur Huette.

Trotzdem ist das Wetter noch bis 5 Grad gefallen und uns wurde doch ganz schoen kalt.

Mitterlerweile sind wir aber in Predazzo angekommen und duerfen im Hotel mal wieder ein wenig surfen  

Unterwegs mussten wir mal wieder ein paar Reparaturen (Bremsbelaege / Schaltzug ) durchfuehren. Ging alles problemlos.

Leider mussten wir heute aus wettertechnischen Gruenden auch den Knueeppelsteig und das Schlernplateau ausfallen lassen.

Dafuer sind wir auf unserer eingentlichen Tour gelandet.

Im Moment regnet es hier wieder und wir hoffen morgen mal auf eine Wetterbesserung. Mehr Sonne bitte!!!! 

Bis demnaechst


Gruesse

Ha-Jue, Stefan und Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo Hitzi,
> 
> ich sehe gerade, dass ihr von der Schlüterhütte nicht zur Gampenalm und dann direkt weiter zum Munkelweg seid. Hatte das besondere Gründe, weil ich das für unseren AlpenX nächste Woche eigentlich eingeplant hatte.



Wir haben irgendwo gelesen das man auf dem Adolf Munkel Weg 3 Std schieben muss.
Wir sind also zur Zanser Alm runter gefahren und sind dann ueber den Parkplatz ueber Schotter zur Gschandenhardt Huette.
Dann haben wir "nur" noch ueber den A.M. Weg zur Brogles Alm 1 Std. geschoben.
Ob das der bessere Weg war koennen wir von hier sehr schlecht beurteilen.
Der Weg hat uns gereicht...........  

Gruesse


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> hey live-reporter... laßt euch nicht entmutigen, aller anfang ist schwer. ich hab auch ne weile gebraucht, eh ich den technischen krempl im griff hatte. und selbst dann kanns immer wieder unvorhersehbare probleme geben. die wege der mobilfunkprovider sind meist unergründlich.
> 
> außerdem glaub ich, ein live-bericht ist wesentlich leichter, wenn man allein auf tour ist. da bleibt einfach viel mehr zeit und ruhe zum schreiben.
> 
> ...



Mit der Wind Karte wird es hier wohl nix mehr, da es sie nur in Bozen gibt.

Vodafone kann uns nur noch einen schlechten Service liefern. Keiner kann oder will uns das beim Provider einrichten. Hotline nur in italienisch.

Haben schon 3 Shops durch......

Wir sind erst 6 Tage unterwegs und hatten schon zwei halbe Tage Regen!!!  

So kann es gehen  

Gruesse nach F-Land

Ha-Jue, Stefan, Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Es geht los mit Bildern 





Gruesse


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Wir wissen jetzt endlich wie es geht .......


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Ankunft klitschnass am Kompatscher Hof


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Action !!!!


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juli 2007)

Hagel pur!!!


----------



## eleflo (5. Juli 2007)

hey, jetzt gehts ab! wusste ja, ihr kommt zurück  

immer weiter so und dran denken, lieber im regen auf tour als auf dem bürostuhl nur!


----------



## tommix000 (5. Juli 2007)

das mit der bildqualität habt ihr ja jetzt im griff  

allerdings wärs wesentlich interessanter, wenn einer die anderen beim fahren an schönen locations fotografieren würde. standbilder mit 3 lächelnden bikern sind nicht wirklich spannend


----------



## herms (5. Juli 2007)

........ja genau,.......und schickt allen Usern noch einen Strauss Blumen und ein paar Pralinen   .......... 
Achja,......und die Linkshändler rechts, die Rechtshändler links am Foto platzieren..........und vergesst nicht die Reflektoren auf euren Jacken und Hosen mit Klebeband abzudecken wenn ihr mit Blitz fotografiert,......und.......................


----------



## horstj (5. Juli 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Action !!!!



der hat einen fuss auf dem boden

das wetter wird wieder besser


----------



## dooley242 (6. Juli 2007)

Na das nenn ich doch schöne Bilder. 

Weiter so und ich wünsch Euch schöneres Wetter.


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juli 2007)

Soooooooooo.... wir sind wieder in der Heimat angekommen........

Wir bedanken uns bei allen lesern und postern  

Die technische Umsetzung war dann doch etwas schlimmer als im Vorfeld befürchtet.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einma ganz herzlich bei "Assi" bedanken, die für uns den "Postingsklaven" gemacht hat - Danke  

Wir geloben Besserung bei den nächsten Touren  

Somit bleibt Stuntzi die Messlatte......

Bin ja mal gespannt wer sich als nächstes zum "Opfer" macht und es auch einmal probiert auf Touren online zu posten. Ich kann jedenfalls für Ö-Reich und Italien ein paar Infos abgeben, wie man es nicht machen sollte  

Die Fotos, Tourdaten, GPS Daten etc. werden gerade ausgewertet und hoffentlich am Wochenende auf meiner Homepage stehen.

Danach kann hier alles dicht gemacht werden  


Grüße



Ha-Jü, Stefan und Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

